# Kokosing Smallies



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

Spent about an hour this evening like most evenings this month on the Kokosing River. Caught these 2 on 1/4 ounce Rooster Tail and Small Silver and Black Shallow Crank Bait. Both were in deep pools on the outside of riffles.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Hezzer said:


> Spent about an hour this evening like most evenings this month on the Kokosing River. Caught these 2 on 1/4 ounce Rooster Tail and *Small Silver and Black Shallow Crank Bait*. Both were in deep pools on the outside of riffles.


Perhaps my all time favorite lure for river fishing.

Nice feesh


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Old post i know but nice fish! can't wait for the river to clear up and calm down a river so i can get my yak down more of it. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Know exactly where that was, so does the hoards of lurkers.

Nice fish though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> So you want to see more people fishing it and stringing them up when you do get the chance to go out there, I assume?


Seriously going to go there? Because no where did i see myself say anything more then its a nice catch and i can't wait to hit any of that some 30 mile stretch of fishable/yakable river.. No spot was given no stretch was talked about no anything. Other then a i just i can't wait til the river is down it is no more then a report on water that i just gave.. Even the posts above states no more then that it was the kokosing river.. Im sorry if your comment wasn't aimed towards me. But seriously that topic is getting old..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

dstiner86 said:


> Seriously going to go there? Because no where did i see myself say anything more then its a nice catch and i can't wait to hit any of that some 30 mile stretch of fishable/yakable river.. No spot was given no stretch was talked about no anything. Other then a i just i can't wait til the river is down it is no more then a report on water that i just gave.. Even the posts above states no more then that it was the kokosing river.. Im sorry if your comment wasn't aimed towards me. But seriously that topic is getting old..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No it isn't. This was an old buried thread and you just brought it up for no good reason at all. It's a good way to ruin a fishery. I'm glad it's blown out.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Some of you guys are just absolutely unbelievable. Why don't you write the ODNR an email telling them they're "ruining the fishery" since they list the Kokosing as "where to go" and recommend "black and silver baits that imitate baitfish" for March-April? The same people rip on guys all day because they don't use the search function, and when someone does you yell at them to stop digging up old threads. Step away from the keyboard and get a grip.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=21878


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

BigTripp said:


> Some of you guys are just absolutely unbelievable. Why don't you write the ODNR an email telling them they're "ruining the fishery" since they list the Kokosing as "where to go" and recommend "black and silver baits that imitate baitfish" for March-April? The same people rip on guys all day because they don't use the search function, and when someone does you yell at them to stop digging up old threads. Step away from the keyboard and get a grip.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=21878


Thank you bigtripp, i swear you can't catch a break on here anymore.. Congrats and make small talk about a river and my head gets chewed off..did exactly what you just said messed with the search and came across this thread.. Hell i can probably find it on Google if im just curious about river.. I know I've had plenty of ogf threads get linked in Google searches .... But oh well ...i shouldn't of lost my grip either over it but the topic there its just getting old.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey Dstiner thanks for the positive feedback on my fish! I am also awaiting the day that the flow in my local river returns to normal!!! As you can see that post was long ago and prob the last 1 I ever post about anything to do with my local flow on OGF!!!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

this is exactly why some guys i know have stopped using this site.its a shame.if it were a 2 acre prvt pond i could understand keeping it a secrete.its called public waters for a reason. when talking about a river with miles of water,or a lake that has hundreds of acres of water.dang are some people really that selfish?if folks want a lake or river that never gets fished,move to canada,or build your own lake instead of bitching about them here being fished.god forbid we might help someone else catch "our fish" before we get around to it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

tadluvadd said:


> this is exactly why some guys i know have stopped using this site.its a shame.if it were a 2 acre prvt pond i could understand keeping it a secrete.its called public waters for a reason. when talking about a river with miles of water,or a lake that has hundreds of acres of water.dang are some people really that selfish?if folks want a lake or river that never gets fished,move to canada,or build your own lake instead of bitching about them here being fished.god forbid we might help someone else catch "our fish" before we get around to it.


it's probably not about that. the way it seems, theres alot of "meat hunters" who stalk the forums looking for spots to go and take fish to eat. river environments are sensitive it seems. call it selfishness if you want, but IMO id rather have the fish to myself then having someone who cannot understand this concept go out and keep them and ruin the fishing. they also want to be cautious about the information given out. sure, anyone could probably find the spots and fish them. but i dont think that most of them are willing to work for their fish, instead they just take the work of others who worked hard to find a spot to consistently catch fish and destroy it.
just saying, selfish or not, they have a reason for it. but i think the guy who brought it back up didnt know any better, cut him some slack.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Hezzer said:


> Hey Dstiner thanks for the positive feedback on my fish! I am also awaiting the day that the flow in my local river returns to normal!!! As you can see that post was long ago and prob the last 1 I ever post about anything to do with my local flow on OGF!!!


Proof..... a few post(being the friendly outdoorsman) and his flow was never the same. Keep thinking we are the pricks. 

The flow isnt a huge lake, its a very small river with only 1/4 of it able to hold only thing worth catching in the first place, so bringing attention to it just isnt healthy for a flow like that.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Proof..... a few post(being the friendly outdoorsman) and his flow was never the same. Keep thinking we are the pricks.
> 
> The flow isnt a huge lake, its a very small river with only 1/4 of it able to hold only thing worth catching in the first place, so bringing attention to it just isnt healthy for a flow like that.


I found post about this local flow that were here before i even joined as a member and i have fished it plenty times since i joined and have seen more posts about it and even added input on a few of them and i will honestly say my flow has not been ruined its the same as it was last year.. I understand that maybe im a rare occasion here but i also know that just a mere mention of a place won't get it "ruined" And i never said u guys are prices all i said was how annoying it is getting at how defensive people have been getting about just a mention of a lake or river on here.. Everything in this thread is no more then what i can find on the odnr website. Hell its less then what you can find. Yet i still get my head thrown into the gallows for bringing up a public fishing area. Id understand if i seen the picture and said "yea i know that spots its about a mile up river from such and such road right before you get to blah blah blah there's a big hole on the yadda yadda side ect ect" but i didn't i said nice catch and i can't wait till the river is better. 
On that note seriously people calm down on it. I joined this site because of the wealth of fishing knowledge i heard that could be obtained and don't get me wrong i have learned so much about lures techniques everything even about lakes and rivers. But hell anymore im hesitant on posting or replying to anything if it doesn't have to do with lures or baits. I don't even feel comfortable posting catches because i know if its not worded right or i give something away to where i fished someone is bound to lay the hammer down on me. I mean seriously i don't even feel i can make a report on the local flow because honestly if im taking time to say this river is looking clear and water levels are right then im obviously posting to let people know who fish it and or i plan on fishing it or just fished it. Which in turn can possibly translate to someone that this is a good river to go to... Im sorry for venting but really i miss how ogf used to be when i wasn't afraid to curiously ask how the fishing is somewhere or tell how its going around here. I don't know it may just be me who feels this site has became a real tight lipped speak and die society.(not speaking of all members but there are a great few that go by this philosophy).. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

fyi nobody is going to "fish a river out" for cripe sakes.i read where a bio done a transmitter study of smallies and found some to move a hundred miles!that means fish that were here today could be gone tom. but new ones may arrive.ko is not a stream,its a river.ive fished it for over 30 yrs and the only thing that has changed fishing over that time is the river washing out and new holes being made.as far as putting in time,if anyone has done so on that river,they would find there are hundreds of holes just like the one in that pic.that river starts in fredericktown and goes til it meets another to form the walhounding.i look at it this way,if i share info,im going to get info back in return which is what i thought this site is about.like i said,we arent talking about a hidden pond tucked away in the back forty.get real folks.ITS PUBLIC WATERS. ITS NO SECRETE.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> All I did was post a question...something to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? Go back and look at the third picture a little more closely.


Again no spot was given.. I knew his location from the first picture ...and the third picture..all that shows is again nothing different then what you can find on the odnr or Ohio watertrails site because its a public river and that's a public river access. Its no secret spot its a quickly accessible river access that if you know what ur doing can catch a fish at. Personally i have stopped off here many times same exact spot met/seen 100s of new ppl (never seen the same person twice tho). I've even had my share of lucky days and skunk days even... And stream just by the way you worded what you said it wasn't just a innocent question you rudely pointed your finger and practically said im ruin the river by bringing the flow into the spotlight and that, that must be what i wanted .... 

posted using Outdoor hub


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

And with all that said im done talking about this topic on his thread because it has turned into just another argument that won't end and has ruined his thread of is awesome river smallie .. My apologies hezzer and again great fish!
posted using Outdoor Hub


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Giving away honey holes is never a good idea, but it's widely known that smallies live in every central ohio river. Posting a picture of a smallie from a river in ohio isn't exactly earth shattering news.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

if you post pictures....try to cover up the backround if it gives away a honeyhole. if you give advice, keep it to pm's if you're talking about a specific area of water. its that easy guys.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well all this arguing like kids is irritating... Grow up people... Its public.. Don't like it fish your neighbors pond... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

I appologize about picture #3, I wasn't really too concerned when snapping a picture from my cell phone. Hard not to include the background while doing so. Guess I have learned my lesson to not take pictures and post them from a public fishing access site but I do get the point your are making. I wade the Kokosing alot in the fall and that paticular day if I do recall I ended landing those pictured fish in a spot I normally only fish on an occasional basis due to it's difficult areas to cast upstream from. I have only on 1 occcasion seen another person fishing in that spot. So to say that I gave a honey hole away is far from the truth. To say that the Kokosing River only has a 1/4 of it's water holding fish is far from the truth as well. There are plenty of fish in the river. Unless you have a yak or canoe it is difficult to access unless you have the property owners permission.
You see here in little ol Knox county we are blessed to not have the staggering populations that Franklin County for instance has and just maybe here you might find a stretch of river that is also open to the public that is not as heavily fished. Giving away a honey hole was not my intention when posting those pictures. My intention was to hopefully help another angler that may use OGF as a tool to better their personal experience while enjoying the great outdoors. I am an avid fisherman and spend a great deal of time enjoying one of the few passions in my life. 
We are afforded some public fishing access thanks to the Knox County Parks Department and anyone with the internet can do a little research just as I did when I relocated here from Licking County a few years ago and find the areas that are public. 
This thread is getting way out of hand, par for the course on OGF! I rarely post on here but I will admit I read posts all the time. Not to troll as some would call it, but for something to do in my down time. I enjoy the stories people tell about their experiences while fishing. I do not need anyone to lead me to a spot to fish, give me specifics on what baits to use, or whats biting. When I signed up for OGF I was under the impression that it was a tool to help other people that enjoy fishing. However it did not take me long to learn that this was not always the case. When I posted these pictures and gave a brief description on what was used and type of water, it was just to help someone that may find the information useful. It sure would be easier if we could all just get along and try to be helpful. I realize that the world is not a perfect place and we are all individuals that have different personalities. I believe that DSTINER was just trying to congratulate me on some fish that were caught, that can be caught just about any day on any river in Ohio. All fish were returned unharmed back to their haunts to be caught another day. Now on that note I can only control what I do, not what the "meat seekers" may chose to do. I believe that would be their perrogative. I hope this has not offended anyone that has commented on this crazy post. I am not being rude in any way when I say this but maybe some people need to get a grip on reality and worry about more important things instead of a few fish that were caught, photoed and released! Just a side note I believe that the river may return to normal soon. We had almost 4 inches of rain last Wed here in East Knox area. My lake rose almost 2 feet in a day and really messed up my crappie fishing. Just now returning back to pre soaker levels! Hope everyone got out and enjoyed the day! I spent it fishing 2 lakes and enjoyed the company of a fellow OGF'er to boot.


----------

